# Where is this?



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You know the rules, get it right and you post your spot


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Eastern edge of the railroad causeway GSL


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Rush Valley.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Faust?


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Eastern edge of the railroad causeway GSL


You're gettin pretty close, but the answer I am looking for is at the foot of the north end...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Promontory point?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If you look real close you can almost(but not quite) see..


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A wild guess tells me your by the Great Salt Lake Pumping station.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Lakeside?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yous guys are hittin all around it but alas just not close enough to declare a winner. This old dog stands guard over one of my favorite guzzlers.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm stumped BP....

Unless it's someplace on the Hogup's....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

North end of the Newfoundlands


----------

